# Look after you



## notters

Hi all,
I have to send an email to a girl joining my university next year and she is from Russia. I want to say "I am your mentour - I have been asked to look after you when you join us here next semester".
How would I say that?!
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Garbuz

Меня попросили быть твоим куратором в следующем семестре. Я помогу тебе адаптироваться.


----------



## estreets

I suppose
пригл*я*дывать за тобой (меня попросили приглядывать за тобой).
(one can also say "присматривать за тобой" but to my mind it would sound a little bit too assuning).
Or
заботиться о тебе. (If you mean taking care of her)


----------



## Garbuz

Я боюсь, "присматривать, приглядывать" может быть понято в данной ситуации как "следить, чтобы ты чего-нибудь не того не сделала". "Заботиться" - лучше, но звучит несколько приторно.


----------



## Natalisha

I would say _меня попросили позаботиться о тебе_.


----------



## Selyd

Может так:
Меня попросили опекать тебя пока ты будешь тут в следующем семестре.
Быть ментором - это слишком.


----------



## alex410

В данной ситуации, перевод от *Garbuz*  самый адекватный 
т.к. слова "Позаботится" и "присмотреть" звучать несколько двусмысленно.  (IMHO)


----------



## estreets

to alex410
К сожалению, перевод от Garbuz самый далеко лежащий от исходного текста. То есть у Garbuz своё видение мира, хотя вроде бы и на тему, заданную notters. Собственно, это даже не перевод, а вольное изложение, как у психоаналитика: "Вы хотите поговорить об этом?".


----------



## Garbuz

estreets said:


> to alex410
> К сожалению, перевод от garbuz самый далеко лежащий от исходного текста. То есть у garbuz своё видение мира, хотя вроде бы и на тему, заданную notters. Собственно, это даже не перевод, а вольное изложение, как у психоаналитика: "Вы хотите поговорить об этом?".



Забавный комментарий.  В чем я исказил текст оригинала?


----------



## estreets

to Garbuz.
Переведите на английский (только правильно) "Я помогу тебе адаптироваться" и сравните с оригиналом.


----------



## Garbuz

estreets said:


> to garbuz.
> Переведите на английский (только правильно) "Я помогу тебе адаптироваться" и сравните с оригиналом.



Перевод - это не уравнение, где А=В и поэтому В=А. Перевод, как правило, асимметричен.


----------



## morzh

Господа, не ссортесь, пожалуйста.

Проблема точного перевода заключается в том, что, даже если перевести очень правильно (я говорю именно о правильном максимально близком переводе, а не о дословном - заметим разницу), может получиться так, в культуре, на язык которой это переведено, так говорить не принято.

Т.е. я могу сказать "мне поручили быть вашим ментором". Но в русском "ментор" имеет коннотацию, которой нет в английском. Отрицательную. 
Перевод точен, но может быть воспринят необязательно согласно намерению переводившего.

Извините за лекцию  - вы ведь и сами это знаете.

(кстати, Mentor пишется без "U").

Заметьте так же, что в английском "ментор" часто употребляется несколько не к месту, там, где нужно бы употребить попросту другое выражение. Но "ментора" стали употреблять везде. Мальчик, который переворачивает гамбургеры год, является ментором для мальчика, которого только что наняли. Т.е. слово обесценивается, хотя, в силу изначального значения, понимается правильно.

Я не буду приводить свой перевод, но большинство здесь приведенных вполне адекватны.


----------



## Garbuz

Мы не ссоримся, просто полемизируем. Моя точка зрения такова, что переводить следует не слова в предложении, а смысл, который оно заключает, при этом возможны различные трансформации, ведь каждый язык имеет свои средства выражения этого смысла. Не всегда в языке перевода есть зеркальный эквивалент того или иного слова или синтаксической конструкции. Отсюда и интерпретации, которые могут показаться вольным обращением с текстом оригинала.  

Прошу прощения за это лирическое отступление. Надеюсь, модератор не удалит мою реплику как off the topic.


----------



## morzh

I agree. (hopefully the moderator will not remove that also - as it is pertinent to the discussion)

One good example of such translation is the interjection "shit!" which was often used by, for instance, characters from "Islands in the stream" by Hemingway. In russian translated version it was "дерьмо!".

Now, speaking of good translation - what Russian person uses the word "дерьмо!"  as an exclamation in the same sense as an american would use "shit!". Nobody does. We in Russian use "Черт!" (printable) or ...well, you know what we use, which used to be unprintable - "б..!" и т.д.

So I myself do not translate "близко к тексту" either, but always try to translate "more spirit than letter".

this is why translation is an art.


----------



## estreets

to garbuz
Все эти Ваши возражения как раз и говорят о непонимании самой сути перевода. Просто запомните на будущее основной принцип перевода: что человек хочет сказать, то и надо переводить.
Если бы notters хотел (а) сказать:
I was asked to be your mentor next semester. I will help you adapt.
тогда фраза Garbuza была бы уместна.
Но поскольку он(а) предложила другую фразу, которую вполне можно перевести адекватно, поскольку грамматическая структура близка к русскому языку, то и переводить её надо адекватно.
Особенно если человек учит русский язык.
(Потому что: автор старался, слова подбирал...).
А полемизировать с garbuz я не собираюсь - если человек не занет основ перевода, спорить бесполезно, пока он эти основы не усвоит.


----------



## Garbuz

estreets said:


> to garbuz
> Все эти Ваши возражения как раз и говорят о непонимании самой сути перевода. Просто запомните на будущее основной принцип перевода: что человек хочет сказать, то и надо переводить.
> Если бы notters хотел (а) сказать:
> I was asked to be your mentor next semester. I will help you adapt.
> тогда фраза garbuza была бы уместна.
> Но поскольку он(а) предложила другую фразу, которую вполне можно перевести адекватно, поскольку грамматическая структура близка к русскому языку, то и переводить её надо адекватно.
> Особенно если человек учит русский язык.
> (Потому что: автор старался, слова подбирал...).
> А полемизировать с garbuz я не собираюсь - если человек не занет основ перевода, спорить бесполезно, пока он эти основы не усвоит.



Это как раз пример того, что называется "менторский тон". На мой взгляд, такой стиль речи в научной полемике недопустим. Содержание комментировать не буду, по-моему, оно говорит само за себя.


----------



## alex410

estreets said:


> to alex410
> К сожалению, перевод от Garbuz самый далеко лежащий от исходного текста. То есть у Garbuz своё видение мира, хотя вроде бы и на тему, заданную notters. Собственно, это даже не перевод, а вольное изложение, как у психоаналитика: "Вы хотите поговорить об этом?".




*2 estreets*, спасибо, я знаю, что он далек от исходного текста. Дословно эту фразу переведет любой школьник, даже без словаря. Но перевод от Garbuz, очень хорошо передает смысл фразы, а дословный перевод, тоже можно использовать, но он звучит не очень.


----------



## Selyd

Приветствую всех!
Положение "more spirit than letter" вне всяких дискусий.
То, что сказал *Morzh* <..._в английском "ментор" часто употребляется_...>
становится главным, дает оценку высказывания носителем языка.
Тогда может быть так - *Мы команда - меня попросили опекать (наставлять, адаптировать, протащить) тебя, когда ты присоединишся к нам в следующем семестре.* Если в контексте оба субъекта приблизительно равны.
При значительном расхождении рангов (например, мастер - ученик) все же -
*Я твой ментор (опекун, наставник) ...* Куратор имеет административную окраску.
Удачи!


----------



## morzh

Вполне возможно, здесь мы имеем дело с затруднениями чисто культурного характера - попросту из-за разного отношения и разных ролей наставников в разных культурах перевод, казалось бы, правильный, будет иметь тонкости, которые искажают восприятие его одной из сторон.

(кстати, слово "куратор", мне кажется, не подойдет - то, что я помню в качестве "куратора" не имело ничего общего с наставниками; а здесь речь идет о чем-то вроде наставника/опекуна. Но - если бы ко мне подошел человек и сказал "я буду твоим опекуном", то я бы его....нет, не послал, но стал бы неприлично ржать. Я что, несовершеннолетний?)

Мне кажется, можно попробовать "наставника". Но только в определенных ситуациях.


----------



## morzh

Дело еще в то в чем.
И тут я мог бы отчасти поддержать точку зрения "более вольного перевода".

Все это можно довольно точно перевести, но используя "разъяснительный" перевод.

Т.е., скажем, я скажу так: "Меня попросили помогать тебе на первых порах в тех случаях, когда у тебя будут возникать вопросы или трудности.......". Здесь не требуется "название" роли человека. Отпадает необходимость в "ментор/куратор/наставник". И довольно правильно передается функция.

Но при этом, конечно, сама фраза вообще приобретает другой вид.

-----------

Один из примеров-вопросов, который я люблю приводить, и на который мне пока никто точного ответа не дал, таков:

У Азимова, в одном рассказе про компьютер, который уже давно управлял землей (хотя сами земляне об этом не догадывались), и который обслуживался двумя программистами, этот компьютер в конце концов спас землю от полного разрушения инопланетным зондом, который задавал один и тот же вопрос:"Are you efficient or are you dangerous?". Не зная, как ответить, земляне обратились к этому компьютеру, и он придумал ответ, после которого зонд улетел восвояси.

Концовка этого рассказа такова: (помним - разговор идет между программистом и компьютером, четким, эффективным и лаконичным прибором) программист спросил компьютера (да-да, я намеренно просклонял - компьютер тут практически одушевлен; прошу пардону):"Who are we to you?" (meaning humans)
И компьютер в его манере ответил одним словом:"Pets".

Вот этот ответ никто, ни наш друг - профессиональный переводчик Азимова, никто другой, ни я (я много об этом думал) - никто из нас не смог перевести на русский.

Загвоздка в том, чтобы одним коротким словом передать смысл того, что имеется ввиду под "pets". Само слово перевести несложно. Но вот именно в английском есть такое слово, и оно удачно подошло. И смысл передает, и характер и природу того, кто это сказал.

Желающим предлагаю попробовать перевести.

Модератору - пардон за оффтопик; если желательно - можно вынести в отдельную дискуссию.


----------



## Garbuz

morzh said:


> "Меня попросили помогать тебе на первых порах*, *в тех случаях, когда у тебя будут возникать вопросы или трудности.......".



Хороший вариант. 

Насчет pets - вероятно, это ключевое слово, как говорится, в идейном в замысле произведения. Нужно прочитать книгу, чтобы его перевести.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> (кстати, слово "куратор", мне кажется, не подойдет - то, что я помню в качестве "куратора" не имело ничего общего с наставниками; а здесь речь идет о чем-то вроде наставника/опекуна.


 Я не совсем понимаю о чем идет речь. Кто такой в данной ситуации mentor - наставник/опекун? Это преподаватель, в группе которого будет учиться новый студент или студент/ученик, которого "прикрепили" к новенькому?


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> Я не совсем понимаю о чем идет речь. Кто такой в данной ситуации mentor - наставник/опекун? Это преподаватель, в группе которого будет учиться новый студент или студент/ученик, которого "прикрепили" к новенькому?



Это не ко мне вопрос.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> Это не ко мне вопрос.


Ну тогда у меня ещё один вопрос не к вам . Как это получилось, что мы уже на второй странице обсуждения, а так и не знаем, о чём собственно идёт речь?
Логично предположить, что сначала нужно понять, о чём именно говорится в оригинале, а потом подыскивать подходящий перевод. 


morzh said:


> Т.е., скажем, я скажу так: "Меня попросили помогать тебе на первых порах в тех случаях, когда у тебя будут возникать вопросы или трудности.......". Здесь не требуется "название" роли человека. Отпадает необходимость в "ментор/куратор/наставник". И довольно правильно передается функция.


Я слышал, что такой приём используют устные переводчики: если попался какой-то непонятный термин, то его по возможности нужно перевести каким-нибудь общим термином, а потом, когда станет ясно о чем идет речь, и если один из говорящих снова употребит это слово, то употребить его точный эквивалент (профессиональные переводчики меня поправят, если я неправ).  Но  если что-то неопонятно и или двусмысленно, но есть возможность уточнить, что имелось ввиду, то логично сначала воспользоваться этой возможностью, а уж потом думать над адекватным переводом.


----------



## morzh

Seems to me that the subject was fairly clear to all participants so far; hence the discussion.

As for the latest remark - yes, I agree. This is exactly what I suggested. I am not sure whether we are talking here about interpreting or translating; for interpreting this is exactly what I would do; for translating - it is a possibility, if an "accurate" translation bumps into a "cultural" distortion, as in this case.


----------

